# How much can I bargain with Long & McQuade?



## Beano Addict (Jun 26, 2013)

Only guitar I ever bought new in a store was when I was 18. 

The guitar I want is a Gibson LP they sell at 2600$. I can get the same ones through eBay or Music123 for slightly cheaper so I'd like to negotiate and am wondering how much I'm likely to be able to pay for that guitar based on your negotiating experience with this chain.


----------



## chimo (Mar 29, 2006)

Generally theyll price match the guitar with all costs included (delivered to your door after shipping, duty, brokerage, etc) 

In 8 years at LM I can likely count on one hand how many I've done. Its extremely rare the delivered price is cheaper


----------



## chimo (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh and it had to be the exact same guitar.


----------



## Beano Addict (Jun 26, 2013)

chimo said:


> Generally theyll price match the guitar with all costs included (delivered to your door after shipping, duty, brokerage, etc)
> 
> In 8 years at LM I can likely count on one hand how many I've done. Its extremely rare the delivered price is cheaper


In that case, I don't see the point of even bothering. The guitar they offer is a limited run by Gibson in 3 colours and none are my favorite. 

Meanwhile, another limited run with my favourite colour exists in the US and its price will actually be cheaper since I'll simply buy it and have it shipped to my place near the border. No duty fees and it'll still come out cheaper.

And I imagine there might be interesting coupons for the 4th of July sales which might reduce the price even more.

I'd rather buy local but if L&M won't be competitive and they can't get the colour I want, I have no incentive to support their business.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Since L&M is typically in the lower price range for stores near me I sometimes use their prices to dicker elsewhere.
Example: AXE Music has a policy of beating a competitor's price by 10% of the difference between the prices.
Caveat: Has to be the regular price. Items "on sale" don't count.


----------



## chimo (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't really see that as being not competitive - you can't barter for apples to get oranges. What guitar is it? 



Strat-Mangler said:


> I'd rather buy local but if L&M won't be competitive and they can't get the colour I want, I have no incentive to support their business.


----------



## Beano Addict (Jun 26, 2013)

chimo said:


> I don't really see that as being not competitive - you can't barter for apples to get oranges. What guitar is it?


Not referring to bartering for apples to get oranges. I'm talking about the same exact model.

Gibson - 2016 Exclusive Les Paul Classic Plaintop Ltd - Ice Tea

Although every store says those limited edition runs are exclusive to them, my research shows it's untrue. A few stores in the US and the UK have the exact same model. 

Anyway, it's available here for $1900 US.

Gibson Exclusive Limited Edition Les Paul Classic Electric Guitar (with Case), Ice Tea Burst

Yep. Same exact guitar! The model # is different because they're based on which store gets which batch but it's the same guitar.

With the currency exchange, that comes to 2467$ CDN. With taxes, that's 151$ cheaper to get it from the US. That might not seem like much but I work hard for my money and don't enjoy giving it away to anybody. If L&M isn't willing to knock off 150$ to make a sale, to me, that's not being competitive in any way. I can certainly give it a shot, though.

Also, the thing is stores might have July 4th sales which would drive the price down considerably. Some stores like Guitar Center even give 20% off sometimes! If zZounds or American Musical Supply (stores that have this model) even offer 10% off, that's a huge discount to me! The difference then becomes a 430$ difference!

I wasn't intending this to be a knock on L&M's business practices per se but rather an inquiry regarding what is realistic in the negotiations department since I never bought a new guitar from a store in ages, and certainly never from L&M specifically. What's probably best is for me to see if L&M have a special July 1st sale of their own. If the model I want is positively impacted by the sale, I might spring for it. Otherwise, I might just buy it from the US and save the difference, whatever that might turn out to be... assuming L&M won't budge.

It'd also give me the opportunity to buy the model in a colour L&M don't seem to have access to for this particular run ; honeyburst.


----------



## chimo (Mar 29, 2006)

You're probably right about it being the same guitar, however the finish being part of the actual model number, it makes it different (it can be slightly infuriating - I know). Although it's not likely the same here, an example of this is .... if Gibson makes a pile more in one color they might offer that particular color cheaper to purchase and then the dealer/distributor could pass those saving onto the end user. That's why guitars in particular finishes will go on sale in a flyer (Yorkville month/boxing day etc.)etc. 

Either way because of this, from a store's point of view, the color makes it a different sku# and on paper often it doesn't matter how similar it is, it's different. 

You'll find it's exclusive to LM in the Canadian market. It happens pretty commonly. There was a LP Traditional and Flying Vee that were marketed earlier that were Japan Spec'd instruments. Very limited for this side of the Pacific but were actually normal, Japan Domestic Market guitars over there. Kinda like Fender offering MIJ Jazzmasters and Jaguars as a FSR (Factory Special Run). 

Sometimes these limiteds are made and then (for instance) a major USA retailer might get first crack at them and eat up the colors they want, or those colors could have been made specifically for that store/chains. 

Money is important, $150 is enough that I would shop around as well.. I work hard for it too  And I would pay attention to July 4th sales if they apply. 
Generally promotions for July 1 at LM happen on the last Saturday of June - last Saturday. They are promotions of Canadian made products only. I'd be surprised if there were any other deals on the guitar in question in the near future.

Never assumed it was a slight against LM. No worries. 
Honeyburst is my favorite as well, it's too bad LM didn;t get them. When buying Gibson from the states, remember you won't have access to any Canadian warranty service - You'll have warranty, but you'll have to take it stateside to access it.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I think you will be better off getting it from L&M in the long run. You will have their warranty, you will be able to play it and inspect it before you buy it and not have to worry about it being damaged during shipping. I've bought 3 new Les Pauls from L&M and they have always thrown in a few things during the purchase. A pack of new strings and a pack of picks is there for the asking. I've also got a strap, a hat and a shirt too. Not all at the same time though. A Gibson cleaning kit too. They will work with you a little.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Is your converted exchange rate the rate your credit card gives? Or the Bank of Canada rate (which no one gets)? If not the CC rate, the converted price will be higher... credit card companies f#ck you on the exchange rate... then again, so does Paypal, the banks when you exchange funds, etc.


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

TA462 said:


> I think you will be better off getting it from L&M in the long run. You will have their warranty, you will be able to play it and inspect it before you buy it and not have to worry about it being damaged during shipping. I've bought 3 new Les Pauls from L&M and they have always thrown in a few things during the purchase. A pack of new strings and a pack of picks is there for the asking. I've also got a strap, a hat and a shirt too. Not all at the same time though. A Gibson cleaning kit too. They will work with you a little.


^^^ This. 

Plus ...how do you avoid duty having it shipped to your place near the border ? You have a place on the US side? If you are not claiming it crossing the border than i guess you are avoiding taxes and L&M can't compete with that. If you are crossing into the US and you are staying the minimum time required for a duty free purchase than it seems like a lot of trouble to save $150


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## citizenkris (Jul 27, 2010)

It might be worth checking out shops in other provinces. I've bought a guitar from a shop in Alberta and was only charged their GST, not the Ontario PST. That saved me 8%, along with them being more flexible on the sticker price compared to my local store, plus free shipping from this particular place.


----------



## Beano Addict (Jun 26, 2013)

TA462 said:


> I think you will be better off getting it from L&M in the long run. You will have their warranty, you will be able to play it and inspect it before you buy it and not have to worry about it being damaged during shipping. I've bought 3 new Les Pauls from L&M and they have always thrown in a few things during the purchase. A pack of new strings and a pack of picks is there for the asking. I've also got a strap, a hat and a shirt too. Not all at the same time though. A Gibson cleaning kit too. They will work with you a little.


The first half of your post makes sense. I don't care about any of the accessories. Price break is what I'm after.



gtrguy said:


> Is your converted exchange rate the rate your credit card gives? Or the Bank of Canada rate (which no one gets)? If not the CC rate, the converted price will be higher... credit card companies f#ck you on the exchange rate... then again, so does Paypal, the banks when you exchange funds, etc.


I have a credit card that doesn't charge anything extra for conversion rates. It's the rate from BoC that I get.



Pedro-x said:


> Plus ...how do you avoid duty having it shipped to your place near the border ? You have a place on the US side? If you are not claiming it crossing the border than i guess you are avoiding taxes and L&M can't compete with that. If you are crossing into the US and you are staying the minimum time required for a duty free purchase than it seems like a lot of trouble to save $150


There is never any duty on things I declare at the border. Only tax. Not evading anything. The conversion rate + taxes is still cheaper than buying locally.



nkjanssen said:


> As of this morning, $1,899 US = $2,466 CDN at the best available rate. That's a $133 CDN difference not counting any other costs. Unfortunately your credit card rate would be worse than that. You'd probably end up saving $75. Zzounds says they don't ship that guitar to Canada, so you'd have to arrange to have it shipped to someone in the US and then either have them reship it (which would cost more than $75) or pick it up yourself. Even if you're only spending $20 or so on gas, the amount you're saving starts to get pretty damn small and involves a fair bit of hassle. It's obviously your call, but I wouldn't bother.


Again, my credit card doesn't charge me anything for buying with another currency, unlike other cards.

I already mentioned in the thread I have a place near the border so no worries about getting to it and having it delivered somewhere safe. 

As for the gas, it doesn't matter since I have a bunch of things waiting for me there that I have to pick up anyhow.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

What card do you have?! I may need to investigate this witchcraft as I'm in the states often, and would rather not carry a lot of cash with me.

As for the deal, here's some links as to why L&M isn't competitive (they can't be):

Milking won't stop until Canadian online shoppers speak up: Neil Macdonald

Why the government keeps spoiling your online bargains: Neil Macdonald


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## citizenkris (Jul 27, 2010)

The Visa Mariott card doesn't charge a currency exchange premium. It's free for the first year, but $120 annually after that.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

L&M. Ask them to throw in the extended performance warranty.


----------



## Beano Addict (Jun 26, 2013)

Budda said:


> What card do you have?! I may need to investigate this witchcraft as I'm in the states often, and would rather not carry a lot of cash with me.


Rogers MasterCard.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Strat-Mangler said:


> Rogers MasterCard.


LOL, they get you on the 19.9% interest rate. That's a brutal rate, you can do a lot better than that. I have a BMO MasterCard and a TD Visa, both are 9.9%. I've had these 2 for years.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

It will be such a small savings if any, i would not do it...what if you get it and there is a defect....then what...buy Canadian, get L&M to through in a few things to make it better..you get 30 days with the guitar, and can take it back for a refund, that alone is worth 150.00...


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Budda said:


> What card do you have?! I may need to investigate this witchcraft as I'm in the states often, and would rather not carry a lot of cash with me.
> 
> As for the deal, here's some links as to why L&M isn't competitive (they can't be):
> 
> ...


As someone who doesn't closely follow this stuff, the links were both enlightening and disappointing. Sorry for going off track Strat Mangler, nice guitar BTW.....hope you get the best price you can.

And thanks for those links Justin. Good to know Canadians are being charged duties and taxes on a $20 online purchase as opposed to the $800 Americans have as a limit. And nice to watch the government spend $165 million to collect their $40 million in these purchases. With an e-commerce law that has remained the same since 1985. Friggin dummies. And I'm as pro Canadian as you can get.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

TA462 said:


> LOL, they get you on the 19.9% interest rate. That's a brutal rate, you can do a lot better than that. I have a BMO MasterCard and a TD Visa, both are 9.9%. I've had these 2 for years.


I have a bmo MC, 19.9%. I am guessing your rate may be credit related - I have never tried to get a better rate.


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

19.9% is usually attributed to not having a yearly fee on your card. Cards with more benefits like lower interest rates, cash back or points usually have an annual fee from my experience


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Budda said:


> I have a bmo MC, 19.9%. I am guessing your rate may be credit related - I have never tried to get a better rate.


Phone them up and ask. It doesn't hurt. That's what I did on the advice of a banker friend of mine. As long as your not maxed out and pay on time you shouldn't have a problem. I have no yearly fees on my 2 cards.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

TA462 said:


> Phone them up and ask. It doesn't hurt. That's what I did on the advice of a banker friend of mine. As long as your not maxed out and pay on time you shouldn't have a problem. I have no yearly fees on my 2 cards.


I will do that - but I will have to wait until my balance is a bit lower haha. Ugh


----------

